# New Forum Game!!! (message ping pong) Rude



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no numpty nuts the other fucking one.......viewtopic.php?f=8&t=282992


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> no numpty nuts the other fucking one.......viewtopic.php?f=8&t=282992


dont swear at me prick face.......... viewtopic.php?f=8&t=282992


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Too much time on your hands mate lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gforce said:


> Too much time on your hands mate lol


i got bored at work while awaiting an important call bud


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> no numpty nuts the other fucking one.......viewtopic.php?f=8&t=282992


Kin'ell.... youre some kinda crazy..... this is gonna take AAAGES...... viewtopic.php?f=8&t=282992


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Swine - I have been going backwards and forwards so much I now don't know where I am :?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry guys...........nah am not really :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: oh dear lol


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Swine - I have been going backwards and forwards so much I now don't know where I am :?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


If you play Hawkwind's Silver Machine at maximum volume with headphones on while playing Gazzers ping-pong game, and if you can get fast enough, you will actually see God..... trust me.

I tried the same experiment while playing the theme tune to Some Mothers Do Ave Em at the same volume and could clearly hear Paul McCartney say "this bag o shite understeers like a baggage trolley"....

Im lovin it, gonna try it with some Burle Ives numbers later..... who knows what the fucks gonna happen!!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Swine - I have been going backwards and forwards so much I now don't know where I am :?
> ...


Ant - could you let us know what it is you are either drinking or smoking because personally I would love some then I could visit your world :lol: :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > YoungOldUn said:
> ...


I think its brought on by 'forum post traumatic stress'..... and a lack of alcohol..... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fook me Jim & Ant and you both call me mental!!!! hawkwind burl ives WTF and jim going round and round to music of magic fookin roundabout............BOINGGGGGGG said zebedee....ok am out of here its to insane for me fellas as i am the only normal retard in here it appears


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> fook me Jim & Ant and you both call me mental!!!! hawkwind burl ives WTF and jim going round and round to music of magic fookin roundabout............BOINGGGGGGG said zebedee....ok am out of here its to insane for me fellas as i am the only normal retard in here it appears


ROFL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Funny bugger


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I've not been in these forums for long, but if there's someone I would hope to meet one of these days is Gazzer.. cracks me up!!! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

avyi said:


> I've not been in these forums for long, but if there's someone I would hope to meet one of these days is Gazzer.. cracks me up!!! :lol:


he is off his head m8............Radio Rental as the saying goes


----------

